# Catback or just mufflers?



## CrazyGerman (Jun 9, 2007)

Hi there. I am looking into getting a Spintech exhaust. But I am wondering if I should get the catback or just the mufflers... Would there be a big sound difference? 

Thanks


----------



## CYCLONED (Jul 14, 2007)

Are you talking about swapping the mufflers or getting the axelback? I really don't think there is much of a difference in sound between the catback and the axelback.


----------



## CrazyGerman (Jun 9, 2007)

I'm talking about just replacing the mufflers (if that means axleback...). I found some on ebay. It's the muffler and on each end there's maybe 7 inches of pipe sticking out. See: http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/SPIN...018QQitemZ280138281933QQrdZ1QQsspagenameZWD1V


----------



## Route 66 (May 30, 2005)

If you are just going for sound, then just swap mufflers. GTO's are equipped with plenty of exhaust piping for stock applications.


----------



## CYCLONED (Jul 14, 2007)

You could go with those mufflers, but you would have to cut your mufflers off and weld those in. A better alternitive would be to buy the actual axelback system from spintech. This way you could just unblot your mufflers and bolt the new ones in place. It would take about ten minutes in your driveway and you could go back to stock when ever you want.


----------



## VernLaw (Aug 3, 2007)

I just acquired this GTO a week or so ago and am having a hard time finding an affordable exhaust. I do not care about increasing flow or replacing the whole catback, I just want a little more sound.

Any suggestions?


----------



## mopar75110 (Jul 14, 2007)

I removed the two back mufflers and replaced them with straight pipe. It's not too loud until you put the hammer down, then it talks loudly. Mine is an A4 though, I imagine an M6 would be louder at times.


----------



## CrazyGerman (Jun 9, 2007)

Well, thanks for the suggestions guys. I think I will just go with the catback. Buying 2 mufflers will just be a little bit cheaper than getting a catback with x-pipe. And I don't want to go with the mufflers I mentioned earlier. Just too much welding and stuff...


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

to each his own but you could do two mufflers for about $170 and welding them in isn't any trouble at all for a good shop. i did it for my first exhaust. if you can get a full catback for that i'd say go for it.


----------



## 2006GTOLS2 (Sep 23, 2005)

VernLaw said:


> I just acquired this GTO a week or so ago and am having a hard time finding an affordable exhaust. I do not care about increasing flow or replacing the whole catback, I just want a little more sound.
> 
> Any suggestions?


H-Pipe to replace the resonator, and two Super 40, or Super 44 mufflers.

Here's a video of mine:

http://gto.zftp.com/GTO2.wmv


----------



## BmW745On19's (Aug 25, 2007)

I might get a GTO soon and I'd like to know which exhaust set up will provide the most bang for my buck in terms of power increase and sound.


----------



## jorgevillarreal (Aug 30, 2007)

*exhaust*

hey guys have you ever used one of those JBA catbacks for the GTO? how do they sound?...


----------



## CYCLONED (Jul 14, 2007)

BmW745On19's said:


> I might get a GTO soon and I'd like to know which exhaust set up will provide the most bang for my buck in terms of power increase and sound.


Best bang for the buck in terms of power increase and sound would be Long Tubes and keep the stock exhaust. Catbacks don't really increase any noticeable power increase. I wish I knew that before dropping $1000 on my Corsa sond modification!


----------

